# Is this a good buy?



## Backlighting (Jul 2, 2012)

A Ruger Single Six SS 5.5" barrel New model in excellent condition... only the .lr cylinder included... for $375


----------



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

I bought a similar gun but in 22WM 3 years ago for 313 (tax and auction fees) and the 2012 gun blue book has 500 (100%) to 300 (95%).
So it depends on condition. After shooting mine I think I got a good deal.

Check the ruger site's user manual (I think), The front face of the cylinder has the last digit of the serial number Make sure of that.

Mine is fun to shoot and with me ( my style of shooting ) revolvers are most accurate.
I think getting another cylinder is expensive and not a simple task.


----------

